# What are wildest things you could do with your partner with others or couples ???????



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Long time no posting. 

ladies or gentlemen, what are wildest things your partner and you would do that is ok for you to do as married couples?

I saw couple adds for Hendousim II and III resorts for couples, that include wild night, clothing optional parties and beaches, wild parties, glass bottom hot tubs. 

have anyone went to erotic couples resorts before? if you did, what did you guys do?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

As long as my hubby and I aren't having the "I'm too tired" issue, we have added spice by doing some swinging or bringing other people into our sex life.

While this might not work for everyone (and for a large majority, it doesn't), it has worked for us.

Just make sure you have your boundaries established. What I mean is, don't just assume your spouse won't have a problem with anything that happens, ask first. For example, does your wife have no issue with you having vaginal sex with another woman, but no anal, etc. So make sure you both know what you will/will not accept. And of course, ALWAYS PRACTICE SAFE SEX NO MATTER WHAT!

Anything that is advertised usually goes...but you need to make sure at the resort that certain types of play are allowed - i.e., men/women only, men/men also, women/women also, etc. Some of these types of resorts only allow men/women play...so check so you know what is/is not allowed, most have a list of rules to abide by.

Good luck - just set your boundaries - keep the emotional side out of it and have fun!


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your post, but I would never go that route with wife, full swap is a No No. I was more into an adventure, hard to explain. lol


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

And that's okay. Like I said in my post, it doesn't work for everyone - does for us.

Different strokes...:smthumbup:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

We slept without pajamas one night... does that count?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Chris - I needed a good laugh this morning, you just gave me one - thanks!


----------



## String (Jul 30, 2009)

I like using toys on my wife. I like to watch her get excited.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Chris - I needed a good laugh this morning, you just gave me one - thanks!


Glad I could help.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

String said:


> I like using toys on my wife. I like to watch her get excited.


So did you play with the Buuuuzzzzzzzz lightyear or Woody toy?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome back..I feel the same as you. the full swap too much but something. How open is your partner and what would they consider. Do you want to watch, be watched? is that too much. 

As others have mentioned watching my wife with a full-insertion toy session is amazing for both of us. It is more an appetizer than the meal but, perhaps that will change. Have never explored the couples resort idea but, that could be fun. 

As i guy i would be very intersted in that sort of thing but, not sure if my wife would share my enthusism. I have considered the going to a stip club but, that would naturally have more in it for me than her LOL.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with tjohnson, maybe resort is fun just to watch people and feel wild. may be girls on each others while husbands watching is ok. or softswap while say wearing two piece. 
more soft idea but not full. just to feel something different and wild. what you think


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Not for me, I'd writhe with jealousy and so would my husband. 

The wildest things my husband and I ever did were all to each other and I like it like that.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

LuckyCharmH said:


> Long time no posting.
> 
> ladies or gentlemen, what are wildest things your partner and you would do that is ok for you to do as married couples?
> 
> ...


I don't know if it is wild or not. It is common here. We had sex in the forest, field, airplane bathroom, coffee shop bathroom. My husband once was interested in MFF, but I didn't like it. That will only happen if the other woman is also me. My husband also wants me to be pleasured by two men together. I don't find it comfortable either. So topic dropped. 

Once we went to a sex show in Macao. But it was boring. The man couldn't even get an erection since a lot of men were watching him performing on a woman. Spent a lot of money for nothing. 

We go to motels a lot. In Taiwan, motels are fancier than hotels. they are beautifully decorated, every room is different, so you want to go back there and try different rooms and different atmosphere.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> We slept without pajamas one night... does that count?


This also made me laugh. 
I am curious, how many couples sleep naked? 
I can count the times we slept with clothes on!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> This also made me laugh.
> I am curious, how many couples sleep naked?
> I can count the times we slept with clothes on!


We sleep naked.  

As for wild stuff we do with each other or other people...we only do stuff with each other. We never involve other people....we don't share well with others. lol But between us, anything goes pretty much. We pretty much agreed that as long as it doesn't involve other people, peeing/pooping, blood, or extreme pain, we're both willing to try pretty much anything. If we try it and don't like it, then we don't do it again. That's pretty much us.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> We sleep naked.
> 
> As for wild stuff we do with each other or other people...we only do stuff with each other. We never involve other people....we don't share well with others. lol But between us, anything goes pretty much. We pretty much agreed that as long as it doesn't involve other people, peeing/pooping, blood, or extreme pain, we're both willing to try pretty much anything. If we try it and don't like it, then we don't do it again. That's pretty much us.


We are like this too. I always say, don't play with fire. We'll be burned by fire if we play with fire. People think that they won't have problems, I think they are being too confident. For me, One man and one woman is the right way to live. We explore, we satisfy each other's curiosity, if we like it, we do it again. If we don't like it, no more try. But it has to be only two of us.


Sleeping naked is a lot of fun. We get to play with each other all the time. My husband was very happy when he knew that I love to sleep naked. He was in this habit when he was young. I don't know how many couples sleep naked!


----------

